# Blue Willow Poodles - retiring



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

After her husband died, she found that keeping up the kennel/house was too much and she is re homing her dogs and moving to a smaller place. The home page of their website is not working, so here is the "About Us" page.

Standard Poodle Breeder | AKC Registered Standard Poodle Puppies

ETA: So, if anyone is interested in an adult dog, you might want to contact her soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's so sad. I hope all of the dogs end up with lovely new families.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a FB friend who has a Blue Willow dog and she adores her. I too hope all of the dogs find the best of homes.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

My boy's mom is from Blue Willow. I hope they all find good homes too.


----------

